# Black gsd mix needs help



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

SAN BERNADINO, CA ANIMAL CONTROL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDlover, thank you for wanting to help these dogs. Please read about the proper format and protocol for posting about dogs in need of rescue:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sting-rescue-section-read-before-posting.html

I removed one of your posts as the dog was obviously a mix, and this section is only for pure-bred GSDs. With rescues, we have to make a call based on what the dog looks like to decide if it is pure bred or not. 

The other two threads you have listed "mix" in the subject line, but they look pure bred to me. Shelters often list obviously pure-bred GSDs as mixes, as some shelter staff are not familiar with the different colors and lines. 

I' have locked your rescue threads - please repost in the proper format. If you see a dog that may look pure-bred but are not sure, you can post it here for mods to give an approval for posting in the rescue seciton:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pb-mix-rescue-posts-review/

Thank you!


----------

